

Show HN: Modular LOB Apps in C#/LINQ/WPF/TypeScript/Bootstrap - olmo
http://www.signumsoftware.com/en/Framework

======
olmo
We're re-launching Signum Framework.

Is an Open Source (LGPL) framework for writing applications using a modular
design, and taking advantage of the latest technologies from Microsoft (.Net
4.0/4.5.1, C# 5.0, LINQ, SQL Server, WPF, ASP.Net MVC 4.0/5.0 and TypeScript)
and other popular web frameworks (jQuery, Bootstrap and D3.js), to provide a
complete solution to Line-of-Business application.

In
[http://signumsoftware.com/en/Extensions](http://signumsoftware.com/en/Extensions)
there are examples of reusable modules that can be plugged in any Signum
Framework application, including the necessary tables entities, business logic
and windows/web user interfaces.

You can create an example application in
[http://signumsoftware.com/en/DuplicateApplication](http://signumsoftware.com/en/DuplicateApplication).

